# Despising Bush



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I can not believe he let another hostage get decapitated. And he talks about it so nonchalantly. Like he could care less about who dies in this war that he declared that we won...oh really...why is the war continuing?

Ugh!!!!! I get so frustrated...







If he had a daughter or son in the war, this thing would have been over before we knew it. He doesn't care about anyone outside of his immediate family. He is a puppet and moron.

I just had to say something because I just can not stand this MORON!!!

I know some of you may be Republican...please don't hate me...I just think he is an ignorant jackass. Ok, I feel a bit better!









~Elegant


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Ok, NOW i hate you











 its totally fine!!! you have a right to your own opinion!!


and i totally agree with you...its gone on too long---in my opinion, the U.S. should've just bombed IRAQ. it bothers me how other countries dont support the united states...eventhough they know that if they had a problem, the united states would support them.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Yaaaay! Doctor Cathy!!!!

We are so fat, dumb and happy here in the U.S. I sometimes think that we really cannot comprehend life under a tyrant like Saddam-Bin Laden-etc. Bush is just doing what no other leaders have the guts to do....the right thing. It allows France to be the politically correct make-nice country because they know the U.S. will take care of business for everyone. Passivity is easy....do you think for one minute that Bush is not assailed by threats and hate mail directed to him and his family? He may not have family IN Iraq but he definitely has put his family in the line of fire of the fringe lunatics just looking for an excuse and using politics for the impetus.

If you have access to other than the mainstream media, you will hear from the Iraqi's who are grateful that Bush is a MORON!







You will read about the courage and kind acts of our military, NOT just about Abu Graihb (sp?) You will read about the progress in restoring Iraq to a humane, functioning country. But you must seek these things out because the Dan Rathers would Rather you not know about them.

Whew! Opinions are exhausting. Thank you for listening.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

War is horrible.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

ITs very hard and there should be no civilian Americans going into Iraq to work it is a do or die once this happens. I feel very sorry for these families i dont care how much money they can make they are putting themselves at risk , we can not negosiate end of story as sad as it is these Americans need to stay here. I certainly would Prefer Bush over Kerry the thought of Kerry running this Country scares the heck out of me....I was in the city on 9/11 and i support our troops being in Iraq i do not want to see any military men or women killed ever it makes me sick and sad but they sign up for this and they know the dangers they represent all of us and no matter what we need to always show 100% support
thats my opinion


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

I'm voting for Bush too. 

imagine what would've happened if Gore was in presidency?









did anyone see farenheit 911? i didnt...i actually hate michael moore now. 

i saw the trailer clips though, about how bush found out about the attack and he continued reading to the children for like 10 more minutes....what did michael moore want bush to do?? freak out and say that we were all going to die?! 

eventhough you think bush doesnt care....you have to know that he does--he's human. anyone human would care whats happening. BUT he's supposed to be our leader--and a leader has to act calm at all times. 

i had this hippie teacher this summer...ugh, i hated it. all he did was talk about how bush was a bad president---my view is that he won the election, i voted for him, and i'm going to support him. and i wanted to tell my teacher to go back to his country. he was the same guy that said that america isnt the land of opportunity and that the U.S. was a horrible country. ?!?! he moved here from mexico when he was four years old and now he's a college professor, what the heck?!?!? 

i hated him


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Bush is a ******* jackass. Just don't vote for him.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I agree Cathy i mean Bush is doing the best job he can in a horrible time like this everyone wants to blame blame blame its ridiculous! Kerry and his wife are accidents waiting to happen. We already know what we have and we sure dont know what we would get. Terrorism needs to be dealt with or none of these other issues will matter . The liberals are killing us in this country not the republicans
I like a president thats strong on military and will protect our country not weakness
when clinton was in office the public concentrated to much on his personal indescretions and left us wide open for 9/11 to happen i blame it more on that administration. I wouldnt go see that movie if you paid me and certainly i pay no mind to all these big mouth celebrities that think they know what they are talking about ...anyway im very strong about my views because i feel that we have to vote with our heads and not our hearts..Kerry is not what this country needs BUsh needs to be re elected so that he can clean up ...Americans need to stay out of the middleeast especially Iraq and if they go there, it is at there own risk. There isnt enough money in this world that would ever get me to go over there when we are being hunted like cattle ....These corporations need to pull out and let Iraqi people rebuild there own country and let the military do there job with our support


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i just get soo angry when i remember the news coverage of what happened in iraq after 9/11. there were women giving out candy to children--they were celebrating while over 3,000 people died. 

i dont think anyone remembers how they felt when they saw the towers fall and when all those firemen were trying to recover bodies or when you would see the families with flyers asking people if they have seen their loved ones. 

i remember when i was at SDSU and there were people protesting. i TOTALLY dont get that. people were going up to them saying that they should protest where someone cares. lol.

OH, maxismom, do you watch george stephanopolis? i cant spell. anyway, he did an interview with john kerry---literally, every 3 minutes he would mention how he was in the vietnam war. my sister basically fast forward through that interview, and when george was back with the panel of people he was talking to, someone said, "did you know that kerry was in the war, you cant forget that", and the WHOLE panel started laughing.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Cathy
I was in the office in midtown in the trading room when we saw the second plane hit and than my brother and i had to try and get out of nyc we were the first train out not knowing what the next thing would be my sister was with her husband and they were the last car out of the city it was horrible...We than had the week off and when i saw on TV all the Iraqi'a and paletstinian people dancing and happy of all our pain i supported Bush more than ever before!.... People that take my train in the morning i have noticed that were not fans of Bush are now swaying towards voting for him since they put such a weak candidate running against him.. Kerry doesnt have a shot in H*ll to win and thank god we need to finish what we went to Iraq to do and we need this election out of the way to complete our agenda
I am pro War only if we are threatened and 9/11 was an act of great magnitude and unless we clean up these sicko countries and weed out terrorism as best as we can none of us stand a chance so for all the liberals that cry out all this nonsense against the war , Bush Etc,.. I say get a real job


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Nichole
I agree with you, i dont want to see not one of our great men or women who serve our country die ever!! but they sign up for this and there will be times in our lifetime like now that we do enter war, by the way a war that we never asked for..For these other people the civilians that continue to go over there that is a family decision and one that 90% percent is driven by money . Yes i understand there are alot of families in need of money but to go over to a war infested country that hates americans is plain stupidity...I don't want to see anyone get hurt but the decisions being made are really ridiculous


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

My Brother is in Iraq right now

I don't know WHY the war is really going on.

If that creep Bin Laden is the one who did 9/11 why are we killing Iraqis?

Also the news doesn't disclose just how many people are dying Elegant. My brother said 11 people have already died in his camp

They were never talked about either...

I hate Bush too, and Im ashamed he is from Texas like me.

I do not believe in "going over and bombing" anyone, especially when 99% of the time it is INNOCENT WOMEN AND CHILDREN who are the victims, not the guys we are after. Two wrongs do not make a right. We are a wealthy, intelligent (with the exception of our president) country. We should be able to fix things without war and violence but I guess we haven't figured that out yet... although we have figured out how to diagnose 50% of our kids with ADD and figured out how to loose 30 pounds in 30 days....


Oh and PS I do agree with Nichole about the part where the soldiers know that they signed up for battle, HOWEVER it sux pretty bad when you are fighting and killing people and you don't even know the REAL reason why...

My brother wrote in his most recent letter that he LOVES to fight for his country, but that right now it doesn't feel like that is what he is doing. He feels he is fighting for the devil and the devil is keeping secrets.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my brother and his fiance are in Iraq right now too. his fiance is actually in a large city and my brother said that its really dangerous there. 

but nichole, you're right--he signed up for this. and when he was offered if he wanted to be in Iraq for 6 months or a year--he said a year. it was his choice. 

and the iraqis aren't even considerate of what the united states is trying to do. my brother said that they'll steal their clothes and spit in their food. when they aren't even being treated badly where they are. they'll get the americans socks and underwear and write "go back to your home" "we hate americans" in their language. 

i know that if i were living in filth and scared for my life, and then these men from another country came---a country that represents freedom--i'd help them out, i'd respect them. 

brits mom---i *honestly *dont believe that 99% of the people are innocent women and children. 

and soo many americans wouldn't be dying in iraq if the majority were innocent people. you know?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

To all that posted here that have family fighting for us we all appreicate the fact that they are putting there lives on the line for us and fighting for freedom for all.
I do disagree with some statements that we dont know why we are there..Of course we know why we are there. Saddamn has been financing terrorism for a very long time he also has been mistreating his people in the worst possible way ...
We should have took him out years ago but we didnt so after 9/11 we needed to clean house over there and rid the world of all that want to ruin our existance
Bush has the b"lls to do it ..Listen no one wants wars we all want peace but we are being threatened and we need to stand up for America and 9/11 should never be forgotten EVER... I think Bush is doing a great job its unfortunate that this is the way we have to weed these horrid animals out of hiding but we have no choice 
we didnt ask for this rememebr that now we have to make sure our children can grow up the way we have


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Sep 22 2004, 02:20 PM
> *To all that posted here that have family fighting for us we all appreicate the fact that they are putting there lives on the line for us and fighting for freedom for all.
> I do disagree with some statements that we dont know why we are there..Of course we know why we are there. Saddamn has been financing terrorism for a very long time he also has been mistreating his people in the worst possible way ...
> We should have took him out years ago but we didnt so after 9/11 we needed to clean house over there and rid the world of all that want to ruin our existance
> ...


[/QUOTE]








Well put--- 
I must say I was not and have never been a huge Bush fan * BUT * in all honesty I do think he is the better canidate for this election. Even though I feel like it's voting for dumb and dumber I think the key to this election should be *consistency*. Kerry is a lot of talk, he says he would do everything different, even though he voted in favor of war -- he never says how he would help (besides that he voted AGAINST sending over more weapons for our soldiers)... 

I kind of wish I wouldn't have read this topic..I am really into this election... 
OH! and for Micheal Moore...I know this is kind of blunt (even for me -_- ) I think he is a fat slob...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Sep 22 2004, 01:58 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Sep 22 2004, 01:48 PM
> *my brother and his fiance are in Iraq right now too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9776*


[/QUOTE]

Tell your brothers and your brother's fiance thank you from me for being so brave and fighting for our country so *we all can *live in the lifestyle we are accustom to.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9783
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ditto from me!! Sending my love and support their way!!!!

I really hate political debates...because I can always find good/bad in both sides, so it is hard for me to take a side.
I do applaud Bush for having the guts to take a stand and do what he has done...was it right?! I don't know that I know enough of the whole story to make that decision...but it sure took alot of intestinal fortitude to go into as he did. Guess that is why he ran for the office...and not me....ha ha.
Anyway, it gives me great joy to know that he is a Christian...and does not try to hide that fact. If I knew everything he stood for/voted for/supported, I probably would not agree with all of it, but is there going to be ANYONE that you/me are going to agree with on 100% of the issues? As a Christian, if he can lay his head down on his pillow at night and feel right in his heart for his decisions...then who am I to question him? He will have to answer to a much higher power if his decisions were not for the right reasons!

I know as a teacher, the NEA is supporting Kerry...for education reasons obviously. Again, I don't know enough about what he supports/stands for say whether I "like" him or not.

I do know this...and this is just MY opinion...it hurts to see people such as my grandparents, who have worked their asses off all their lives...came from NOTHING....sacked away money left and right...have paid off cars...paid off NICE house...etc...supposed to be living off the "interest" in their savings etc. and they are living like people on welfare right now because of the economy. Same with the healthcare issues. It breaks my heart! They have talked about having to SELL the house that they have worked so hard for/on...because they are not going to be able to afford the utilities/upkeep on it....sickens me!
They hate Bush b/c of their situation and will tell anyone that will/wont listen about it. I don't know that I blame them...BUT...has Kerry made a stand that he is going to do anything that different to change things? And even if he has...will he keep those promises?

And all the "service time" issues!!! Who really cares!? That is ALL in the past in my opinion. I don't give a rip!!! I want to know what they are going to do for the FUTURE of our country...not what they did/didn't do in the past!
I understand that your past reputation has alot to say about your character...BUT...not everything...people change...change their views...outlooks...priorities...ya know?

Anyway, off my soapbox now...politics really suck!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Brit's Mom & Doctor Cathy:

I am profoundly moved by the sacrifice and risks your family is taking on behalf of America's freedom...it hurts me to tears when I read of the deaths of any of our citizens in this war because, more than anyone else in this country, they understand the meaning of putting your life on the line to preserve our own way of life.

Coming from a military family (father in WWII & Korean War, brothers in Navy during Vietnam) I have seen the suffering of families who have lost their father, brother, son, husband, cousin, etc. 

No matter your opinion on this or any war, our military is there to defend our country, a free democracy, and when they are told to go fight that's what they must do. We must support them in any way we can--letters, care packages, calls, whatever we can do.

I think our SM forum should "adopt" a military or civilian worker in Iraq and write our thanks to them and send care packages. We can call it our "Spoiled Military" campaign.







Anyone want to volunteer someone for this?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Natalie- I am very into this also and i wish this wasnt on here as i love just talking about our babies! The bottom line Tlunn is that all these other matters won't matter if one of these sickos decides to destroy America! I mean i take trains and subways every day believe me they cant protect us as much as they want too
we are vulnerable so to me this election is all about consistancy and power Bush has it Kerry doesnt besides kerrys wife is a loose cannon


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i was talking to my mom about this last night. i think Kerry is promising a lot of stuff that probably cant happen. like its hard to find the money to help out people. and honestly, tlunn---your parents dont sound like they're in a horrible situation, you know? they have you---they have things paid off that they could sell and live off of. 

my family was on welfare for around 6 months when i was like 5 yrs old. my mom worked 2 jobs my whole life, and when i was 16 we lost our house because my dad took out a mortgage to buy a new house with his new wife...then stopped paying for our house. 

my mom doesnt have anything, no social security, nothing owned except for some jewelry. (all her other jewelry she had pawned when we were little). she cant even have a checking account now.


and i'm sure other people know people who are in worse situations. but thats why we all have family, you know? to help each other out in bad times. i'd rather depend on my family for a while than to have less money go to our military.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey everyone... 

I just want to give a breif Chime in here.. I have VERY VERY VERY strong political opinions.... 


However... the group here at spoiledmaltese is such a great bunch... I really hope we can avoid political discussion here... I've seen it turn bad in soooo many forums.... I'd hate to see it happen here.

Just my 2cents. :T


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GlamourDog_@Sep 23 2004, 10:55 AM
> *Hey everyone...
> 
> I just want to give a breif Chime in here.. I have VERY VERY VERY strong political opinions....
> ...


[/QUOTE]

My thoughts exactly GlamourDog.. I haven't wanted to touch this one with a ten foot pole. I know of a few forums that I used to be a visitor of that have just become a political battle ground and I just can't stand to go to them anymore and I don't want that to happen here. I'm glad you stood up and said something.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i totally understand what you guys are saying. if all of you want to stop, thats totally fine with me. i remember my teacher saying that if you're invited for dinner at a friends house, never discuss religion or politics. lol. 

i just want everyone to know that no matter what we say on this thread---i still consider all of you online friends and i still really really want to go on Oprah!!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

ok so lets get back to talking about our babydolls


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

This is "Anything Goes"...?







Right. <_< ?

I don't see anything wrong with stimulating conversation...everyone here was respectful.

I am not judgemental and I do not HATE anyone.

Joe, why not just delete this entire post...lets pretend it didn't exist and we'll stop this discussion. 

I enjoyed everyone's input and the gallery and the FREEDOM OF SPEECH.

It's been fun while it lasted. Thanks Joe, it was a fun ride!







Didn't mean to "rock the boat"...

~Elegant


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I have to say when I started to read this topic I was thinking oh no this could get ugly, but as you can tell it did not and I think that speaks for the calabor of the posters on here. Unlike other sites we all do have common interests our babies and can respect that we are not all alike and do not think alike. That is why God made us the way he did and we all have free will. Which is what this site is all about right.....encouraging to see this happen with out any hard feelings. I feel honored to be a part of the great group of people on here. You all rock...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Sep 23 2004, 08:20 PM
> *Didn't mean to "rock the boat"...
> 
> ~Elegant
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9877*


[/QUOTE]

we're all adults, i would hope we could have civil convo's







i am not a political person, i have my views and opinions but i dont discuss them alot, one of the few things that have intriqued me about how al this started is this ....

http://members.shaw.ca/freedomseven/pentagonlies.swf


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

h34r: interesting video Joe......things that make you go hmmmmmm


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

People often say, "I'm not interested in politics." They
may as well say, "I'm not interested in my standard of
living, my health, my job, my rights, my freedoms, my
future, or any future." Martha Gellhorn

A Day in the Life of Joe Middle-Class Republican
by Donna L. Lavins and Sheldon Cotler

Joe gets up at 6:00 AM to prepare his morning coffee. He
fills his pot with good, clean drinking water because some
liberal fought for minimum water quality standards. 

He takes his daily medication with his first swallow of
coffee. His medications are safe to take because some
liberal fought to insure their safety and that they work as
advertised. All but $10.00 of his medications are paid for
by his employer's medical plan. Because some liberal union
workers fought their employers for paid medical insurance,
now Joe gets it too. 

He prepares his morning breakfast -- bacon and eggs this
day. Joe's bacon is safe to eat because some liberal fought
for laws to regulate the meat packing industry.

Joe takes his morning shower, reaching for his shampoo. His
bottle is properly labeled with every ingredient and the
amount that is contains because some liberal fought for his
right to know what he was putting on his body and the
breakdown of its contents. 

Joe dresses, walks outside and takes a deep breath. The air
he breathes is clean because some tree-hugging liberal
fought for laws to stop industries from polluting our air. 

He walks to the subway station for his
government-subsidized ride to work; it saves him
considerable money in parking and transportation fees. You
see, some liberal fought for affordable public
transportation, which gives everyone the opportunity to be
a contributor.

Joe begins his work day; he has a good job with excellent
pay, medical benefits, retirement, paid holidays and
vacation because some liberal union members fought and died
for these working standards. Joe's employer meets these
standards because Joe's employer doesn't want his employees
to call the union. If Joe is hurt on the job or becomes
unemployed he'll get worker's compensation or an
unemployment check because some liberal didn't think he
should loose his home to temporary misfortune.

It's noon time. Joe needs to make a bank deposit so he can
pay some bills. Joe's deposit is federally insured by the
FSLIC because some liberal wanted to protect Joe's money
from unscrupulous bankers who ruined the banking system
before the depression.

Joe has to pay his Fannie Mae underwritten mortgage and his
below market federal student loan because some stupid
liberal decided that Joe and the government would be better
off if he was educated and earned more money over his
lifetime.

Joe is home from work. He plans to visit his father this
evening at his farm home in the country. He gets in his car
for the drive to dads; his car is among the safest in the
world because some liberal fought for car safety standards.
He arrives at his boyhood home. He was the third generation
to live in the house financed by Farmers Home
Administration because bankers didn't want to make rural
loans. The house didn't have electric until some big
government liberal stuck his nose where it didn't belong
and demanded rural electrification (those rural
Republican's would still be sitting in the dark).

Joe is happy to see his dad, who is now retired. Joe's dad
lives on Social Security and his union pension because some
liberal made sure he could take care of himself so Joe
wouldn't have to. After his visit with dad, Joe gets back
in his car for the ride home. He turns on a radio talk
show. The host keeps saying that liberals are bad and
conservatives are good. He doesn't tell Joe that his
beloved Republicans have fought against every protection
and benefit Joe enjoys throughout his day. Joe agrees, "We
don't need those big government liberals ruining our lives.
After all, I'm a self-made man who believes everyone should
take care of themselves, just like I have."

In the years to come, Joe's life will change dramatically.
The U.S. dollar will be devalued as a result of our huge
deficit, our living standards demolished, our standing with
the world diminished and our social security gone...all
because some conservative republican made sure he could
take care of himself and his buddies.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Joe, that is rather interesting.









~Elegant


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

according to the above thread I am very busy


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Joe...oops, did not even make the connections with the name in the story...DUH









Not about you I swear!









~Elegant


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i saw the video. all those consipiracy things are really cool. it makes you think twice about some stuff......

like i saw the one about the men on the moon. and they said that the only lighting that they had was from the moon...they didnt bring any flashlights or lights for their cameras.....BUT there were rocks that were casting more than one shadow and that even though one shot was 10 miles away from the second shot....it looked EXACTLY the same. it was reallyneat.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

I feel that I must add my 2 cents worth here...just 4 little words...










GO GET 'EM GEORGE


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

:excl: Hey everyone, don't forget, but the Presidential debates are on tonight starting at 8pm central time. :excl:


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I know I don't want to vote for Bush, but I think BOTH candidates are liars (as most or all politicians are) and not very good. I Probably will stick with Kerry though, just based on what Bush wants for this country


Bush just made assult riffles legal, did ya'll know that? Yep here in texas they had a SALE on AKs the day it was passed

Also I don't believe in making gay marriage illegal. No I am not gay and I don't even have any gay folks in my family, but I don't believe in telling people what is morally right or wrong, I am not God by any means. Also I think it is really hypocritical that a JUDGE can get in trouble for having the 10 Commandments posted in a court room, and that schools can get introuble for prayer during class, but we can tell gay people they can't get married because it is morally (which really means religiously) wrong.

If you are going to seperate church from state it should include EVERYTHING you can't pick and choose which issues.

Also he wants to overturn Roe vs. Wade, nope Ive never had an abortion, I don't even think I personally know of more than 1 person who has. But I do believe that some circumstances warrant abortions (rape, incest, very young mothers), and again I don't like telling people what to do.

Bottom line is, if you don't like it, DONT DO IT!

So that is why I will PROBABLY vote for Kerry, because either way I can garuntee that soldiers will be in Iraq so it is really not the issue.


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

A lot of the most recent numbers are favoring Bush.....unfortunately <_< 
Despite all of his ridiculous miscalculations and wrong decisions I just could NEVER vote for a man who is against gay marriage and the right to choose. Those are my two really big issues...women should have the right to their own bodies and discrimination against gays is just as disgusting as discrimination against any race or religion!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I think Bush will no doubt win, Kerry is such a pompous idiot that i cant even look and listen to him, I realize that some of you have these opinion about the gay marriage stuff and abortion stuff but to me thats not good enough reason to vote for a man like Kerry who has no clue who waffles in every decision he makes , who doesnt back our troops in the worst time of our life, who has a grandiose 4 step plan that makes no sense and who gave facts last night that are totally inaccurate!

Bush may not be the number one speaker of the year but he is sincere and he needs to finish this job ! He is our man for the next 4 years not kerry
i am not voting based on issues because none of that stuff will matter if we get blown away from terrorists if Kerry is Elected President this country is up sh*ts creek without a paddle...Like i said the last time we need to vote with our heads not with our hearts..Kerry is not the man

BUSH FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

if only they can neuter and spay people. i think that people who get multiple abortions or abortions (just cause they got caught up in the moment and didnt use protection) should get fined or something. or get their uterus taken out...and find the guy that got her pregnant and castrate him or something. 

i was talking about this with my sister. like it totally sucks that if a girl gets pregnant--its her responsibility, BUT i think that girls should realize that...and control themselves from having sex. 

there are circumstances where abortion is needed: rape, if the kid is going to die or sick, or if the mother is going to die.

i just dont like the idea of abortion being used as a contraceptive. you know? people should believe in abstinance. if its spelled right. lol.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 1 2004, 09:38 AM
> *if only they can neuter and spay people.  i think that people who get multiple abortions or abortions (just cause they got caught up in the moment and didnt use protection) should get fined or something.  or get their uterus taken out...and find the guy that got her pregnant and castrate him or something.
> 
> i was talking about this with my sister.  like it totally sucks that if a girl gets pregnant--its her responsibility, BUT i think that girls should realize that...and control themselves from having sex.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

especially that so many people want children


----------



## Debby (Jun 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Sep 22 2004, 09:24 AM
> *Yaaaay! Doctor Cathy!!!!
> 
> We are so fat, dumb and happy here in the U.S. I sometimes think that we really cannot comprehend life under a tyrant like Saddam-Bin Laden-etc.  Bush is just doing what no other leaders have the guts to do....the right thing.  It allows France to be the politically correct make-nice country because they know the U.S. will take care of business for everyone.  Passivity is easy....do you think for one minute that Bush is not assailed by threats and hate mail directed to him and his family?  He may not have family IN Iraq but he definitely has put his family in the line of fire of the fringe lunatics just looking for an excuse and using politics for the impetus.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Oct 1 2004, 08:54 AM
> *I think Bush will no doubt win, Kerry is such a pompous idiot that i cant even look and listen to him, I realize that some of you have these opinion about the gay marriage stuff and abortion stuff but to me thats not good enough reason to vote for a man like Kerry who has no clue who waffles in every decision he makes , who doesnt back our troops in the worst time of our life, who has a grandiose 4 step plan that makes no sense  and who gave facts last night that are totally inaccurate!
> 
> Bush may not be the number one speaker of the year but he is sincere and he needs to finish this job !  He is our man for the next 4 years not kerry
> ...


[/QUOTE]


LOL you can take your ENTIRE post and enter "kerry" where you had Bush's name (except for the part about him not being the number speaker because kerry whooped some butt last night) and put "bush" where you had Kerry's name and that is EXACTLY how I feel!

LOL!

PS and if all of kerry's fact and figures were incorrect (which even republicans admitted were true) why didn't Bush negate those facts and figures? He didn't he just walked around them.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 1 2004, 09:38 AM
> *if only they can neuter and spay people.  i think that people who get multiple abortions or abortions (just cause they got caught up in the moment and didnt use protection) should get fined or something.  or get their uterus taken out...and find the guy that got her pregnant and castrate him or something.
> 
> i was talking about this with my sister.  like it totally sucks that if a girl gets pregnant--its her responsibility, BUT i think that girls should realize that...and control themselves from having sex.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


OH I TOTALLY agree with you Doctor Cathy, but we are not the ones to judge who is and who isn't using abortion as a last resort, ya know? Its like social workers having to work case by case because everybody has a different story to tell, there is just not enough hours in a day to do it! But, me being the victim of incest when I was young, but old enough to get pregnant, know that if I would have gotten pregnant I would have had an abortion. And I would like to have a safe and government approved place to do it. Abortions will happen whether they are legal or illegal, look at how many have been happening before it was made legal. But illegally it is unsafe with uninsured, unlicenced doctors and deadly facilities.

I don't believe in abortion, but I do know that I cannot place my self in EVERYONES shoes and tell them whether or not they are "approved" to get one.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

What say we all just say a prayer that God in his infinite wisdom will put the right man in the office of the President of the United States. 


We are living in a 'double standard' world...
where we can remove the 10 commandments from a public building, take prayer out of schools.... but we won't allow gays to marry (not that I think they should, because marriage is sacred and between a man and a woman...Biblically)
Then we kill millions of innocent babies yearly.
Give me a break!








If anyone thinks God isn't going to punish us for abortions, they better think again.

Sorry, but I felt I had to speak my mind. Hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I have a problem with a "president" that can not for the life of him, speak plain English.

He's an idiot. I just wish more people were more open and less narrow minded. Just looking at the news, etc., I still can't believe hat people support him. Bush has us in a HUGE deficit...when Clinton was in office, we had a SURPLUS...and Bush is always on vacation. The war is going on and that **** is playing golf? 

And the war issue, those people that support Bush...you tell the families of people that were killed over there that they should have known what they were getting themselves into and that the so called president of the US is on vacation while people are being slaughtered and mutilated because he as vested interest in oil.

I also beieve in basic human rights, meaning marrying someone if you love them, even if you are gay...don't get me wrong, I don't believe in marriage in the first place, but to each own...and abortion...just because YOUR religion states it is wrong does NOT mean YOU have any decision making rights over what I do with MY body...

I have been really busy and unable to respond to this in an efficient manner...it still isn't totally what I wanted to add, but it will do for now.

I don't think Bush's religious values should dictate everyone's life...not everyone in the US is a right winged Christian like him...the US is very diverse.

Just my 5 cents...  

~Elegant


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my sister was talking to me about the budget thing, and about how its cyclical and no matter who was going to be president during the time clinton was president--the country would've been out of the recession. 

i totally doubt bush is on 'vacations'. and i'd rather bush out and about doing his job, than having him sit in the oval office getting sexual with interns.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I agree with MOST of what you said Doctor Cathy... LOL!

The president is ALWAYS blamed for the economy but he really only plays a very small part in it.

However, Bush is always on vacation. My Uncle is partial owner of a big rig in houston and he knows Bush Sr. (the bushs' used to have an oil rig out there, but it went bankrupt) and even his own dad talks about how much the little bush farts around... 

He is known for procrastinating a lot!

But heck, I do it too!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Just some food for thought on this topic: I posted this on the other politics thread and thought I would copy it here..
Clear Perspective : 
There were 39 combat related killings in Iraq during the month of January.....
In the fair city of Detroit there were 35 murders in the month of January.
That's just one American City, about as deadly as the entire war torn country of Iraq. 


When some claim President Bush shouldn't have started this war, state the following: 


FDR...led us into World War II. Germany never attacked us: Japan did.
From 1941 to 1945, 450,000 lives were lost, an average of 112,500 per year.
Truman...finished that war and started one in Korea, North Korea never attacked us.
From 1950 to 1953, 55,000 lives were lost, an average of 18,334 per year.
John F. Kennedy...started the Vietnam conflict in 1962. Vietnam never attacked us.
Johnson...turned Vietnam into a quagmire. From 1965 to 1975, 58,000 lives were lost, 

an average of 5,800 per year.
Clinton...went to war in Bosnia without UN or French consent, Bosnia never attacked us.
He was offered Osama bin Laden's head on a platter three times by Sudan and did nothing. 

Osama has attacked us on multiple occasions. 


In the two years since terrorists attacked us President Bush has liberated two countries, crushed the Taliban, crippled al-Qaida, put nuclear inspectors in Libya, Iran and North Korea without firing a shot, and captured a terrorist who slaughtered 300,000 of his own people.
The Democrats are complaining about how long the war is taking, but...It took less time to take Iraq than it took Janet Reno to take the Branch Davidian compound. That was a 51-day operation.


We've been looking for evidence of chemical weapons in Iraq for less time than it took Hillary Clinton to find the Rose Law Firm billing records. 


It took less time for the 3rd Infantry Division and the Marines to destroy the Medina Republican Guard than it took Ted Kennedy to call the police after his Oldsmobile sank at Chappaquiddick.

It took less time to take Iraq than it took to count the votes in Florida!!!!

Our Commander-In-Chief is doing a GREAT JOB! The Military morale is high!
The biased media hopes we are too ignorant to realize the facts.

Wait, there's more.......................

JOHN GLENN ON THE SENATE FLOOR

Date: Mon, 26 Jan 2004 11:13 Some people still don't understand why military personnel do what they do for a living. This exchange between Senators John Glenn and Senator Howard Metzenbaum is worth reading. Not only is it a pretty impressive impromptu speech, but it's also a good example of one man's explanation of why men and women in the armed services do what they do for a living.


This IS a typical, though sad, example of what some who have never served think of the military.

Senator Metzenbaum to Senator Glenn:
"How can you run for Senate when you've never held a real job?"

Senator Glenn: "I served 23 years in the United States Marine Corps. I served through two wars. I flew 149 missions. My plane was hit by anti-aircraft fire on 12 different occasions. I was in the space program. It wasn't my checkbook, Howard; it was my life on the line.

It was not a nine-to-five job, where I took time off to take the daily cash receipts to the bank. I ask you to go with me ... as I went the other day... to a veteran's hospital and look those men - with their mangled bodies - in the eye, and tell THEM they didn't hold a job! You go with me to the Space Program at NASA and go, as I have gone, to the widows and orphans of Ed White, Gus Grissom and Roger Chaffee... and you look those kids in the eye and tell them that their DADS didn't hold a job. You go with me on Memorial Day and you stand in Arlington National Cemetery, where I have more friends buried than I'd like to remember, and you watch those waving flags. You stand there, and you think about this nation, and you tell ME that those people didn't have a job? I'll tell you, Howard Metzenbaum; you should be on your knees every day of your life thanking God that there were some men - SOME MEN - who held REAL jobs. And they required a dedication to a purpose - and a love of country and a dedication to duty - that was more important than life itself. And their self-sacrifice is what made this country possible. I HAVE held a job, Howard! What about you?"


For those who don't remember - During W.W.II, Howard Metzenbaum was an attorney representing the Communist Party in the USA. Now he is a Senator!

If you can read this, thank a teacher.... If you are reading it in English thank a Veteran. It might not be a bad idea to keep this circulating 'till next November....









Gus Pons
Intelligence Analyst
Counterterrorism Assessment Team
SYTEX Inc.
Cell: (609) 384-6790
Fax: (609) 242-7214


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

When Clinton lied, nobody died. -_- 

Bush's lie...weapons of mass destruction - total dead: 1,000+ and counting.

~Elegant


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Very well put '2 Happy Malts'...couldn't have said it better myself. 

Saddam rewarded the families of the suicide bombers against Israel $25,000...if that's not supporting terrorism what would you call it? That was one reason Bush went after Saddam, because he supported terrorism.

I am saddened by the loss of our military in Iraq...as undoubtedly all are, but we should NEVER forget the nearly 3,000 innocent civilians who died here on our own soil, and we must protect our country at all costs. 

I would hate to think that each time I wanted to go shopping, send my children to school, fly on a plane, etc. that some Wacco Terrorist, that had infiltrated our country, would decide to anniliate the people I love. 

We must fight them on their soil not US soil. We must keep them contained outside our country. 

Maybe nobody died because Clinton lied, but he could have prevented a lot of unnecessary deaths in 911 if he had kept his zipper shut and his mind open to what was being told him about Osama Bin Ladden.

Enough said...


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snertsmom_@Oct 9 2004, 07:11 PM
> *Maybe nobody died because Clinton lied, but he could have prevented a lot of unnecessary deaths in 911 if he had kept his zipper shut and his mind open to what was being told him about Osama Bin Ladden.
> 
> Enough said...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11622*


[/QUOTE]

Hmm...maybe nobody died because Clinton lied...I don't understand what you mean by that.

Clinton did fight many attacks of terrorism on American soil as President throughout his presidency...why blame Clinton?...he wasn't even in office, "W" was. 

Bush has been seen with many prostitutes, but the mainstream media doesn't cover it. His daughter is a drunkard and so is he, and I get mad because my life is in a moron's hands...no thanks. 

Bush is a puppet.









Hate me, I don't care.









~Elegant


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Oct 4 2004, 09:38 PM
> *When Clinton lied, nobody died.  -_-
> 
> Bush's lie...weapons of mass destruction - total dead: 1,000+ and counting.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I believe the statement was initiated by you in a previous notation. 
I don't hate anyone, we all have a right to our opinion. But I am going to let this thread rest in peace...
Thanks for your input


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

RIP

~Elegant


----------

